# Slow time on the river



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

July 1st. Got the boat in the river at 08:05 and set up at the first spot at 08:25. It was a very slow day for me & my fishing pal. We tried 6 different spots in 4.5 hours. Only 4 bites counting the one fish caught! The channel cat was 2.5 pounds and 17 inches long. It was caught with red hot smokies again. I had my 2 bites on stripes of raw steak. Skipjack was on my other rod but never got a nick. At least we did not get rained on. The river is finally getting a green color instead of brown.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Norb, at least you got out, I am afraid we are into the summer slow times for day fishing until we get some more current.
Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Thanks Norb, at least you got out, I am afraid we are into the summer slow times for day fishing until we get some more current.
> Salmonid


Yep no current slow bite


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Heading down today to Forked Run to camp for a couple nights & fish below Belleville dam. Taking the 18 ft Sylvan and lots of bait. My son & his buddies have been out in a local pond catching gills & shiners we can use for cut bait and I got a pack of chicken livers/gizards/hearts, 2 packs of chicken thigh chunks and one whole raw young fryer chicken. I told my son that we were going to put a whole chicken on for bait on the 6/0 rod & fish for a Monster Cat! LOL!!! I'm going to try closer to the WV side for some Hybrids because the Hydro discharge is over on that side but we'll try a couple other holes downstream for some bigger cats!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am on my way down right now to the river. I will post how I did when I get home.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> I am on my way down right now to the river. I will post how I did when I get home.


Good luck


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ended up catching 9 fish today. Some bites have been very good, others are real subtle. 2 channels with a 6 pounder being the biggest fish all day the other 7 fish were flatheads. All of them caught on fresh caught and cut shad. I did loose a hog of a fish on a live shad. He buried the rod and then took off and I could not stop him and the hook popped out. River was very choppy with the wind blowing straight up the river harder than the current was moving. Even with a drift sock I had trouble staying put.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

SLOW. Fished North Bend last nite from 8pm to 3:30 am. Two decent channels and one gar. All on live shad. And on floaters. Raider


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

LakeRaider said:


> SLOW. Fished North Bend last nite from 8pm to 3:30 am. Two decent channels and one gar. All on live shad. And on floaters. Raider


LOL U got me raider  Was expecting u to post a pic of something going fast on the river


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

ok. Actually I still fish most friday nites. But here ya' go.Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats not me. Thats Marty Sanchez out in OK. Fast boats are too scarey! lol
Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

SLOW BOAT! About a buck 21!  Raider


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Slow for me today...got a few bites and one channel cat that was maybe 5 lbs soaking wet near Sayler Park, packed it up and moved to the GMR south of the Route 50 bridge a mile or so and reeled in one tiny little drum.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

LakeRaider said:


> ok. Actually I still fish most friday nites. But here ya' go.Raider
> YouTube - Onboard Ride In A Blown Alcohol Injected V-Drive Boat


Yep that is what I was expecting from the Raider


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Went yesterday...not even a bite.


----------

